# EOI logged with 60 points for Software Engineer (ANZSCO 261313)



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I am a Software Engineer (ANZSCO code 261313).
I have logged my EOI with 60 on 30/05/2014 for visa 189. Any idea about, how long it will take for an invitation? Please anyone who is familiar with current invitation trends, give me a hint.

Regards!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

samme4life said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am a Software Engineer (ANZSCO code 261313).
> I have logged my EOI with 60 on 30/05/2014 for visa 189. Any idea about, how long it will take for an invitation? Please anyone who is familiar with current invitation trends, give me a hint.
> 
> Regards!


probably in 4 weeks


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi TheExpatriate,
Thanks for your reply. Im a bit worried since there are so many Software Engineers are applying.

Regards!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

samme4life said:


> Hi TheExpatriate,
> Thanks for your reply. Im a bit worried since there are so many Software Engineers are applying.
> 
> Regards!


if your score = the cut-off, you will just wait on a first come first served. Monitor the changes in cut off date of effect. Once it reaches your lodgement date you will get your invitation.

If your score > cut-off, you will get the invitation on the next round


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Dear TheExpatriate,
Thanks for your explanation. Can you please explain how/ where can I find details of "the changes in cut off date of effect"?

Kind regards!


----------



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello I am planning to apply for 189 VISA . For that how should I get my skills assessed? 
I am working as a Software Engineer in India. 
Can anyone please help me with the step by step process of applying for 189 VISA .


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi steelrahul,
What you have done is not ethical. This is not a thread regarding that. You could have initialize a new thread for your query. 
Anyway here are the URLs to follow. You can find all the information you need,
Migration Skills Assessment | Australian Computer Society
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf
And you have to log your application here,
https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/online-application

Hope this will help.
Regards!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

samme4life said:


> Dear TheExpatriate,
> Thanks for your explanation. Can you please explain how/ where can I find details of "the changes in cut off date of effect"?
> 
> Kind regards!


google for "SkillSelect selection round results June 2014"


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi TheExpatriate,
Thanks. Got it 

Kind regards!


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi all,
This is not regarding this thread. But wonder how can I add my details (ex: ielts, visa type, eoi submission date etc. ) to be shown in my queries and answers. For instance 
"TheExpatriate" details/status is shown as,
"IELTS Sep 7th 2013 : 8.5/8/7/9 Overall 8 EOI Score 7, ACS Submitted Sep 28th 2013, ACS +ve feedback received Jan 12th 2014, EOI (189) Lodged Jan 15th 2014, Invitation received Jan 27th 2014, Visa Application Lodged (Offshore) Mar 3rd 2014. CO Assigned May 12th 2014, PCC, Meds, Form 80, Form 1221 Submitted June 2nd 2014, CO Requested one missing PCC (missed in attachments) June 13th 2014, Missing PCC sent June 14th 2014, Awaiting further action/inquiry/document request/grant"
Where should I include those details in my profile?

Kind regards!


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Go to options and add a signature.....in your profile page..
Click on your name to reach your profile page...


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi guys,
Today I got the invitation. Thanks all for your information.

Kind regards!


----------



## JattFightingDestiny (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

Just a few minutes of your time will put my dreams on track . So please consider it.

I appeared for IELTS on 14 feb 2013 and got 7 each
Then applied for ACS on 14 Sept 2013 and Result is as follows..

1.	Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313
2.	Degree Electronics and Communication completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in computing
3.	Employment History :
4.	6 months company 1 as Computer Engineer
5.	3 yrs 7 months company 2 as System Engineer (Sept 2013 on ACS)
6.	The following Employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at a skilled level and relevant to 261313 of ANZSCO code


Where I can claim 3 years of experience from Aug 2011 till Sept 2014 and get 5 points 
Next is 15 points for education, 30 for age, 10 for IELTS

Making EOI score 60.

I have few queries which really need a solution

My designation in the same company (company 2 ) has changed to that of Test Engineer from System Engineer on 31 March 2014 but I am in same company working.

Questions:

1.	How to divide my experience in EOI :
1st option:
Company dates	Designation	duration	relevancy
Company 1	08/2009-02/2010	Computer Engineer	6 months	Irrelevant
Company 2	02/2009-till date	Test Engineer	4 years 6 months	Relevant

As Agent says Latest Designation is to be mentioned and for same company we cannot divide our Experience in Positions or Relevancy and give a REFERENCE LETTER from Fellow employees or managers that TEST ENGINEER performs 261313 responsibilities .
2nd Option
Company dates	Designation	duration	relevancy
Company 1	08/2009-02/2010	Computer Engineer	6 months	Irrelevant
Company 2	02/2010-08/2011	System Engineer	1 year 6 months	Irrelevant
Company 2	09/2011- 03/2014	System Engineer	2 years 6 months	Relevant
Company 2	04/2014-till date	Test Engineer 6 months	Relevant


2.	Do I need to fill some Form once CO is allocated that my Designation changed but I perform duties as specified before + more?
3.	I am from ECE background and still ACS deducted only 2 years from me. Will that work and be taken by CO as ok .


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

*EOI for SC 189 with 60 points*

I need someone's to help analyze my case for me as follows;

Last year in July, 2014, I received my positive skill assessment letter that stated that my Total Overseas work experience is : April 2007 to March, 2014. With this my experience will only yield 10 points. Although I have changed jobs 2 times from 2007 to 2010 with little or no space in between. Till date I am still working with the same employer since 2010. I requested my agent to apply my EOI in this month of March, 2015 as I will be 8 years and having 15 points, hence, qualifying me for 60 points and SC189, he said I should wait till June when I will be completing 8 years. He Said because DIBP counts in DAYS and not in months as stated in my skill assessment letter.

My query is this; since EA has assessed my work experience as; *Total Overseas work experience is : April 2007 to March, 2014*; which means by March, 2015 I should be 8 years in total ? does it mean that they will go in-depth to check the number of days rather than as stated in the assessment letter ?

Please your contribution will be highly appreciated.


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi MikeBH,
I did my whole "getting visa" process alone. You can see my time lines in my signature. Since, I am a Software Engineer my assessment was done by ACS. They also assessed my experience to month, not to date. Hence, my idea about your query is, you should go with EA's word. If they assessed your work experience is : April 2007 to March, 2014, then for this end of March it should be 8 years of work experience. So at the beginning of April you can lodge your EOI saying you have 8 years of experience.

Regards!


----------



## mgmg (Aug 26, 2014)

You can update your signature (here)


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

samme4life said:


> Hi MikeBH,
> I did my whole "getting visa" process alone. You can see my time lines in my signature. Since, I am a Software Engineer my assessment was done by ACS. They also assessed my experience to month, not to date. Hence, my idea about your query is, you should go with EA's word. If they assessed your work experience is : April 2007 to March, 2014, then for this end of March it should be 8 years of work experience. So at the beginning of April you can lodge your EOI saying you have 8 years of experience.
> 
> Regards!


Thanks a lot. I really appreciate your contribution. I would have done it myself but to avoid duplication of application, I will instruct them to apply for my EOI by first week of April, 2015 willy-nilly.


----------

